# Tivo on a cable box or satellite box



## pfast (Feb 8, 2006)

I really, really like Tivo and all it has to offer, especially that I can connect to my computer network and see my photos, listen to my music, plus all the other goodies they now offer. 

I really don't like that I need a Tivo box AND a cable box. It's just one more piece of equipment that I need to stack up on top of my TV along with the DVD player, receiver, VCR, etc. It would be great to have in all in one unit, like the cable company offers. 

I would get DirectTV in a flash if they offered a fully functional Tivo, but they don't.

As it is right now, I need to lease my cable companies HD box, then (when it comes out) buy a Tivo HD. It is just getting too expensive. I feel that I will have to just get the cable company HD DVR and live without Tivo, very unfortunate, but true.

Wouldn't it be great to have one box that is a fully functional Tivo and a cable (or satellite) box and DVD player, and what the heck, a DVD recorder too!

I hope Santa gets my letter.


----------



## JustMaz (Jul 6, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's not up to Tivo whether cable or satellite companies put Tivo in their DVR's.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Comcast and Tivo are working together to put Tivo software on Comcast DVR's.

The Pioneer 810H and Toshiba RS-TX20 DVD-burner models I have come about as close to an all in one system that has Tivo software on them.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You will never find one box that has a DVD recorder and digital source recorder together, at least of useful function, the studios and sports leagues won't have it

The Series 3 will be one box, although without DVD, for now.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

We'll see DVRs with HD-DVD or Blu-ray in them - either by the end of the year, or definitely in 2007. No question about it. There may be restrictions on what they are allowed to burn to disc, however. Now, if TiVo is one of those, who knows - certainly no this year.

The Series3 will be the closest 'all-in-one'. With CableCARD it will tune analog and digital cable, as well and NTSC and ATSC from antenna. No cable box needed.

Today you don't need a cable box unless you have digital cable - the S2 and S2DT handle analog cable natively.

And later this year Comcast will be rolling out TiVo software to their Motorola DVR platform, but it remains to be seen which features are supported.


----------

